# Goldens born in May 2010



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Thought I'd start a new thread looked for the previous one didn't see I aplogize if I missed it. 

Cash is 15 weeks today and doing great. He keeps me pretty busy still he is into everything lol. He went to the vet last week and weighed in at a whopping 24.4 lbs. He was there to get his last set of shots but they had scheduled them to soon so we left. We will go back this Friday. I am not sure about giving him his rabies vaccination. My breeder suggested that we wait until 6 months Vet says other wise. Opinions? We start puppy class next Tuesday I'm pretty excited. So far he has sit, wait ( very good at meal times now we are working on treats on the floor or his paws and make him wait), shake, drop it, off, and down. I do 3 training sessions a day. We haven't taken any walks in the neighborhood yet we will wait for his last set of shots we do practice walking on the leash in the yard he's just okay. he sleeps all night in his crate 930-1000 to about 600 630. He seems to get a case of the zoomies everyday about 130 or so. He ussualy ends up with a time out. He's getting better at nipping but not at latching on to you pant leg. He's very good at going potty outside it's been about a week with no accidents. One thing that is concerning me a bit he is now sometimes running away if you get to close to him if he has a bully stick he will scrunch up his snout not growl but run away. I have been practicing taking a toy from him and giving him a treat. Overall I am very pleased with him and I head over heels in love with him. These pics were taken about a week and a half ago the one of him on the boat was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

He's a doll. Emma was born on May 12th. Last week she weighed 30 lbs. She is so tall!!!! I'll have to have my DH post a pic later. She is potty trained although I would expect an accident sometime... She goes to a lot of "shows" we do (antiques) and meets so many people and doggies. She's very well socialized. She still nips and bites. Working on that. Your boy is so darling. Love his color.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hector was also born on May 25th. We've been very lucky with the toilet training and the only accidents now are if we don't get out of early enough. he's sleeps from about 10pm through till 6.30 - 7am. He's still quite nippy though this usually tends to be when he gets excited playingwith the kids. Time out does seem to help.

He LOVES his BARF diet and is growing big and strong. He stands 19 inches at the withers and I guess he weighs in at about 35+ lbs. Last weighed 2 weeks ago and was around 32 then. 

We are loving being able to get out with him for walks and he loves the attention he gets when we do go out.

HAPPY 15 WEEK DAY CASH


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Jed is a May 1st baby. He thinks he's a big boy, but he's only 27 lbs so he's got a way to go yet. 

Happy 15 [weeks], Cash!


----------



## skoblick24 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello all. Hogan was born on May 20th so he is about 4 and a half months. He is so darn cute and fun. Its hard not to smile when we are home with him. So far his training is doing well with the occassional accident which we usually have to blame on ourselves. Sleeps in his cage through the night for about 8 hours with out issue. Wakes up about 600 am everyday and barks to be let out. Most of the time goes to the back door for potty breaks. We are feeding him Iams puppy food for large breed dogs, 3x a day for a total of 3.5 cups a day about. This will be cut down to twice a day in another week or 2. We are pretty sure he is alittle delayed in his growth, but he is healthy and active with the diet and overall looks. He is just small compared to all the other goldens I see on this site. He was the smallest of the litter though at pick up, so we will see how he progresses. These pics are not as of late. I have the latest on another PC and can upload another time.
Since we are new at this, any tips are appreciated and considered. 
We love him though and are glad we got a golden!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just found this thread, Chester was born 30th May. Hows all the May puppies doing now?! I know of Hector but not the others!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oops sorry I forgot to say my Chester was born 30 of May 2010


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I just saw this thread myself! Max was born May 29th, 2010. Last month he weighed 59 lbs. I'll find out tomorrow how much he weighs when I get his Interceptor.
These are from seven months, six months and five months, respectively.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Max is beautiful, what a stunning boy. Very regal looking in fact. Is he well behaved and are you having the usual adolescent issues like a nughty teenager? Chester has been a bit of a rebel this evening but once he had a good walk he came home a different boy, thank goodness! Bless him, still adorable though! I am posting some pictures of him. We said he would not be allowed on furniture as our last G R never went on furniture (unless we werernt looking!)...but now check out the first photo below of him with my daughter! :no: :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is Chester this evening saying 'not another photo Mum'!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Update on Chester today, he weighed in at 30.1 kg! 66.22 lbs! What a big fatty! Except hes not! I must measure him too, hes growing so fast! 
We went toy shopping in Pets at home today and had great fun, all the toys were wet and tested by the time we went to pay for them! Hes been busy this evening and its been good! A happy chappy! Bless! He will sleep well! Me too! Night everyone!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess Brooke belongs here in this group. Her Barkday is May 27.

Below she is 8 weeks, 4 months and 7 months old.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Elly, the photo of Chester asleep on your daughter is a familiar one. As soon as I lay down on the settee for the evening Hector usually assumes a very similar position!!

A little biased maybe, but aren't these May pups gorgeous:--crazy_love:


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay! Our puppy birthday group! I just found this today, sadly. 

Tessie was born May 6th. I dare say she weighs about 70lbs. She is quite the character. She is incredibly mellow, I feel lucky. She went to puppy school in the summer and learned her basic skills. She is not a show dog by any means and has a great little beauty mark above her left eye, that makes people panic in the warmer weather that she has a tick on her face. She is like our Cindy Crawford dog (with the beauty mark). Ha! 

Tessie is named after a song from the 1930's of the same name. It was a fight song for the Boston Red Sox, of which my husband and I are a great fans. While hunting for names, I suggested Tessie and of course it stuck. She is often called a number of other loving titles including, Boo, Doodies, Tessinator, Tess Tess, Boon Dog Saints, Pupcile, etc. Poor Tessie, she is probably often confused, but comes to them all. 

I look forward to more chatting and keeping in touch with Tessie's birthday club pups.

Photos: #1 and #2 are when she was about 7 weeks. #3 she is 7 months.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Early Happy Birthday to all May puppies.
This is Bailey. Her birthday is May 20th. Here she is at 8 weeks,3months and the last two are 7 months.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wimbles said:


> Elly, the photo of Chester asleep on your daughter is a familiar one. As soon as I lay down on the settee for the evening Hector usually assumes a very similar position!!
> 
> A little biased maybe, but aren't these May pups gorgeous:--crazy_love:


Haha Arent they just, simply the best of course! :smooch: No matter how big Chester gets, he thinks hes a lap dog! :doh:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

'I guess Brooke belongs here in this group. Her Barkday is May 27.'

Absolutely she belongs here, welcome to you both, shes beautiful, what a girly girl, so pretty! :wavey: Oh its nice more people are finding this thread, we must direct more people as we find them, the april puppies one has lots of members and is really busy and informative and fun, it would be nice to be the same!   Glad you found us! Keep coming back and chatting!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

'Yay! Our puppy birthday group! I just found this today, sadly.' 

Yay you found us, happily not sadly, better late than never!  Tessie is another beautiful girl, welcome! :wavey: Lovely story behind her name and love all the other names you call her too, haha, Chester has some others too, fester , jester, pester, depending on his and our mood! :uhoh: Keep chatting, lets all keep in touch and keep track of what our pups are doing, good and baaaad!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

'This is Bailey. Her birthday is May 20th.' 

Bailey is gorgeous, welcome to you both, we are being over run with stunning girlies, arent the boys lucky!?! :smooch: 
Chester is currently being a nosey neighbour, he is on the settee, where in fact hes not meant to be unless hes invited, :no: looking out of the front window to see who may go by and when someone does he watches them go right down the road! We will be known as the house with the twitching curtains, people will think its me! :curtain:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Well Chester was 10 months old on 30th March, the same day my Dad turned 83  so I thought I would post some photos we took the following weekend as an update...would love to see some updated pics on any other May pups too!


----------



## Lindsy (Apr 5, 2011)

Maya was born May 7th. I can't believe it has been almost a year! She is my first Golden and I couldn't have asked for a better dog! Here she is at 8 months and 10 months.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Shes sooo cute and I really love the photo of her studying, what a clever girl!!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

elly said:


> 'This is Bailey. Her birthday is May 20th.'
> 
> Bailey is gorgeous, welcome to you both, we are being over run with stunning girlies, arent the boys lucky!?! :smooch:
> Chester is currently being a nosey neighbour, he is on the settee, where in fact hes not meant to be unless hes invited, :no: looking out of the front window to see who may go by and when someone does he watches them go right down the road! We will be known as the house with the twitching curtains, people will think its me! :curtain:


 
Elly, nice to meet you and Chester he is very handsome. Can I send Bailey to your place she is just as nosey, my cats have taught her how to get on the back of the couch and look out the window needless to say I have to remind her she is not a cat and she gives me a dirty look, one of these times I need to take the picture before I remind her to get down and sit nice. Problem is they would compare notes but wouldn't tell us.

Pictures of Bailey with her cats.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Lindsy that picture with the book is amazing. I just love it.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

How hilarious, I am sitting here laughing looking like a mad woman sitting in a room on her own at the vision of Chester and Bailey both on the settee with their front paws on the back of the settee and their noses peering at the window, bottoms in the air! Partners in crime! What a great site, that would most definately be a camera moment! I have some of Chester taken some time ago when he first started looking out for his Dad coming home at lunchtime.. it then progressed to anyone and everyone anytime! :uhoh: :curtain:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I adore Bailey and the cats, how cute are they!? Chester and our cat didnt get on, he wanted to but she didnt and sadly she died a few months ago . She loved our old G R Cracker who we lost last year but poor Chester was just a bit too full of life for her and she had known Cracker all her life which of course had made a big difference. Great photos, sweeties.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the new members on the May 2010 thread. All the pups are beautiful.

Now Chester, have you and Hector been sending secret messages? Hector has been doing exactly the same this week with Daddy being away. He comes home tomorrow so the looking will be worthwhile.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Elly, getting Bailey and the cats to get along was a challenge actually its still a work in progress, Bailey does not realize how big she is compare to them, so I am always reminding her to be gentle. She just wants to play and the cats prefer to lay in the sun or eat grass without her help. I hope someday they will all sleep together and be good friends. It has been a big adjustment for the cats when they lost Brandy in June they did not understand why she didn't come home than a month later they have a bouncing pup to deal with. I am sure someday they will forgive me. Brandy let the cats wash her, share her ice cream you name it, Its going to be awhile before Bailey will let them get away with all that. Some day. 

Pictures of Chester are great, I hope your husband comes home on time. Its amazing how they tell time and know when your late. You always could get Chester a kitten now that he has calm down some?

Wimbles Thank you for the welcome. 
How about a few pictures of Hector.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooh dont tempt us about a kitten, we are already tempted but are trying to wait just a bit more time! 
We had an exciting day today! Chester was assessed by a show judge to see if he had any potential for showing. I dont mind admitting I was nervous as we thought he was lovely as we love him but we knew little more and went into it quite blind and were prepared for some knocks. We would love to show him as we dont have any hobbies, he is our interest and it would be a fun thing to do so if it was a no hoper it would be a dash to our hopes. However, the complete opposite happened and in fact she was very enthusiastic about him and feels we could even show him as soon as a couple of months time even with his coat not fully in as hes so nice. We need to put a lot of work in with training as hes nowhere near ready as far as thats concerned which we know but shes been really helpful guiding us with that too  Feeling quite surprised and extra proud today!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations. That is great news. I am sure he will do wonderful and you will have lots of fun and also stress but it will be worth it. So how and when do you start? When would you have to be ready for your first show? Lots of questions sorry. I am excited for you both. 

Baileys excitement for today was she got to go to puppy play socialization she as fun playing with all the pups and getting the parents to pet her. I think she tells them I never give her any attention its embarrassing. I am not sure which she enjoys more playing or petting. She is now taking a nap she is one tired pup.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww playing and socialisation is as exhausting as exercise, Chester was exhausted after his weekend yet physically he didnt really do much exercise but it was everything new and so many new things to see and learn, even yesterday he flopped down and slept at every chance he had, we were very surprised and almost felt sorry for him except that we knew he had really enjoyed the weekend.
He needs a lot of training so he cant go in shows yet and you have to apply early for the main ones ans the deadlines are usually well in advance so I dont know when it will be, I need to research it more. Sometime in the summer, the assessor said 2 to 3 months? That seems soon to me! :uhoh: We will attend ringcraft classes where you learn a lot of technique and hints and tips and also do some training each day at home which we have started already and he seems to enjoy and is picking up okay.
Now wheres Sarah with photos of Hector!? Sarahhhh!!? Wheres all the other pups!? I messaged some! 



goldenbrowneyes said:


> Congratulations. That is great news. I am sure he will do wonderful and you will have lots of fun and also stress but it will be worth it. So how and when do you start? When would you have to be ready for your first show? Lots of questions sorry. I am excited for you both.
> 
> Baileys excitement for today was she got to go to puppy play socialization she as fun playing with all the pups and getting the parents to pet her. I think she tells them I never give her any attention its embarrassing. I am not sure which she enjoys more playing or petting. She is now taking a
> nap she is one tired pup.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Elly, I'll try posting some today but I really am useless with anything more than simply typing a message. If I can't I'll Chris to help when he's home later:crossfing


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I think I've actually managed it!!

Here are a few pictures, not particularly complimentary, of Hector taken on Sunday. He was having a great time blowing bubbles in his paddling pool. The last one is Hector with Delia & Doris our 2 lop eared bunnies.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww they are brilliant! Hector, you're so sweet! He looked like he was having such fun. I love the 3rd to last one especially! And the one with the rabbits! Nom nom nom...dinner! Hahahaha! Thanks for the photos, Sarah and well done, you did great! Hectors really grown up into a lovely young man!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

The pictures of Hector were worth the wait. They are brillant and he is very handsome. The bunnys are cute to. Will Hector play with them? When I was a child we had a English Flat Coat Ret. and she and my rabbit would take turns chasing each other, it was fun to watch them play, sometimes the cat would also play. The three were all very good together.

Give Hector a nice petting for me.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good plan worked out for Chester. Just make sure you all have some fun at the same time. Because he still needs to be spoiled. Give him a big hug and a good petting for me. 

The wait for Hectors pictures were worth it they were brillant. I know you contacted some of the other May puppies maybe they are camera shy?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I adore flat coats, we went to our first ring craft class last night and there was a flat coat there and I was in love! The rule is definately to have fun with the training and showing and hes definately having that...and lots of treats and socialising which hes loving of course!
I think I will put a thread up about this link for May pups/dogs and see if theres anymore out there ..next month we will move to the main one I guess as our babies will not be 'puppies'  but then again, hopefully by then we may have some new puppies that will have joined us!!


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure that those of us (hopefully me!) who get a May 2011 puppy will have our own thread instead of joining your May 2010 thread. It wouldn't really make sense to have brand new puppy owners in with adolescent dog owners. Having said that it is always helpful to have others around who had the experiences a while ago, but I guess they divided the sections in months and years for a reason - and the threads were usually year specific anyway.

I am hoping for a litter being born at the very end of May, to train as a service dog for myself with professional help. If there is no suitable dog in the litter I won't be buying though, it's a heartbreaking prospect to have to turn down puppies!! Please drop into the 2011 thread, assuming we have one.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Well nice of you to drop in anyway, good luck in your finding a puppy. My pup is an unofficial service dog for me and a great help and companion. Generally here service dogs are already chosen by a charity and trained by them and you have to apply to the charity for a service dog rather than choosing a dog and then having it trained. I dont need a full service dog but just a bit of help from him and his company and hes a good learner and eager to please


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, most dogs here are program trained also, but there is a small population of people who train their own dogs, usually with help from professionals. It does happen in the UK too, but is a little more rare than in Australia, and a lot rarer than the US and Canada where it is quite common. Glad your dog helps you, I need quite a lot of help, a service dog would change my life in the very best of ways, so cross fingers. 

BTW I leave for the UK in 4 days to get married over there, so order me some nice (or at least OK) weather for me!!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

lyssa, the weather over here is great at the moment. I hope the sun continues to shine for your special day. Whereabouts in the UK are you getting married?

Elly, there's a chap here in the village who trains and socialises pups for guide dogs. Since we moved here 5 years ago he's had 4 labs. The latest one is a beautiful black girl called Vicki. She was bought with money raised in a shopping centre in Nottingham, the Victoria centre!


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

We're getting hitched just outside Durham, so well up north. My fiance is from Sunderland. It was his lovely northern accent that attracted me to him at first, as we met online on a computer game, I heard his voice on the game and I was smitten! Neither of us ever thought it was going to lead to marriage though, freaky!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow Lyssa, you dont do things by halves! Coming all this way, thats some trip! Have you been over here before? I dont know Durham, I'm from whats called the sunny south but thats a myth, its not always sunny but its doing well at the moment but so is most of the UK, I hope it lasts for you! Are you sure youre not having a joint wedding with prince William and Kate!? Lol! I hope you have checked he likes dogs!! :uhoh:
Thats interesting Sarah, he must be good, send him down here!  I find it so frustrating that I cant move as quickly at times as I need to or bend freely as if I could I could train him so much better. If I could zoom back and forth with cones and treats etc, hiding this and that with him it would all be so much better but I cant  and when you get 1 or 2 more people involved the concentration level goes and he thinks whooppee this must be playtime! :uhoh: Of course it needs to be fun but concentrated fun, with several people hes confused as to who he needs to go to etc. Heyho, onward and upward, moan and groan over! I am excited for you Lyssa!arty2: arty: :heartbeat :woot2:


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I had my wedding planned for a Friday in Spring looonnnggg before Kate and William tried to get in on my act! **** copy cats. It sure is a long way, I've done the trip many times and have travelled all around the UK by myself before, I've even been interviewed on the BBC news - surely I'm almost half Brit with those credentials! :

I'm very excited too, just really really not looking forward to the flight, it is much harder and more stressful when you are kinda half wheelchair bound. And the fiance/husband-soon-to-be is very supportive of me having a service/assistance dog.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wishing you a wonderful wedding day and a wonderful life together


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought I would just give this a quick boot to see if we have any pups with their 2nd birthdays this month!?!  I know I do!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Elly,

Yup Bailey will be 2 in a couple of weeks, but she is still my baby. They grow up way to quick.

Debbie


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenbrowneyes said:


> Hi Elly,
> 
> Yup Bailey will be 2 in a couple of weeks, but she is still my baby. They grow up way to quick.
> 
> Debbie


Oh wow, thats lovely, they are very close in age then..Chester will be two on May 30th...and yes, always my baby too  Wowee....I have big babies!!! :uhoh:


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Big babies is the right word.
Here's a laugh for you, when I take her to the dog park and there is always somebody sitting on the ground or the benches I have to yell ahead lap dog because she will immediately crawl into their laps for attention. I feel bad but they were warned. When I catch up to her and her victim I just tell them she is neglected and I never pet her and we get a good laugh. I also have to warn them she will be back for more. She is pitiful and knows how to work it.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenbrowneyes said:


> Big babies is the right word.
> Here's a laugh for you, when I take her to the dog park and there is always somebody sitting on the ground or the benches I have to yell ahead lap dog because she will immediately crawl into their laps for attention. I feel bad but they were warned. When I catch up to her and her victim I just tell them she is neglected and I never pet her and we get a good laugh. I also have to warn them she will be back for more. She is pitiful and knows how to work it.


Oh my goodness, thank you for my morning laugh, thats just too funny, I am picturing it in my mind :doh: Bless her! 
Chester comes up on my lap every night now, he walks up beside my seat, starts to talk loudly and nudges my hand off my lap until I say ok come on then, do you want to sit on Mummys lap? Then he makes some loud growly mumbly noises as if to say 'yes please Mum, thats what I want' and up he gets and watches tv :uhoh:
I have never had or met such a talkative dog as him although he mainly talks to me as I always know he wants something, the others tend to think hes just being fussy :doh: If he comes to me and starts 'talking' he generally needs more water, needs to go toilet, is hungry or his toy is stuck somewhere and whichever one it is, he talks louder and starts to move when I say it. 
Such clever pups


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for the laugh that sounds so precious. I love it when they talk and they understand more words than people realize. We just have to ask the right questions. 

Bailey isn't at the talking stage yet, she is still in the sassy stage she gets so excited when I ask her to speak she jumps than bows and gives real quiet growl barks.  

As we both know they grow up to quick and its nice they still like to cuddle.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Just found this thread again! Last pic of my MaxyMax.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

He looks so serious. I bet one big cuddle buddy. Billy is a cutie to. Bet you have your hands full when they get into mischef.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!!! He IS a wonderful snuggle bunny.....SO warm....puts out more BTUs than a furnace.
That last one is funny because they both have the border collie posture, the eye. They were waiting for me to throw the ball!!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree they are better than a blanket and winter is comming.
That explains the expression on their faces. I had thought they were stalking something.
I hope the balls survived.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow it's the birthday month already! How is everyone doing?!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Elly,

Sorry it took so long to reply, been a crazy month.
Its hard to believe they are 3 already. Bailey is doing very well, I believe she will never give up her puppy hood but that's ok she will stay young at heart. The good thing about her is she is always excellent in public its only at home she ignores me. She had a good birthday nothing fancy a new toy and a package of bully sticks and she is happy. 

Now here she is at 3 and she also knows she is pretty.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

That's ok! A belated Happy Birthday to your lovely girl, great photos! I'm glad she had a good day Chester is three today and has had a very busy afternoon with a party with neighbours children, cake and all 
Three years have flown past, but I so love the adult he's become


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chester I'm glad you had a great day. 

I agree its hard to believe they are three already. But one thing is for sure they will always have kisses and surprises for us no matter how mature they get.

Please give Chester a nice petting for me.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely correct, I have a great Mr Smoochy here I will post a thread about his Birthday later somewhere on the board, there's some cute photos  He was so exhausted last night, ..and so was I!


----------

